# HANGZHOU | Public Transport



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hangzhou's Buses*


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)

妳 等着 我 讓 妳 看 看 更多 杭州 好的 巴士！！


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## officedweller (Mar 21, 2003)

Here's a pic with a number of buses that I took from our hotel in March 2006:


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

bad air/bad shot


----------



## officedweller (Mar 21, 2003)

Most of my China and HK shots are like that - don't know how the rest of you get such clear shots.


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

*hangzhou's BRT bus*


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

*hangzhou's NEW red BRT bus and bus stations*


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

Meh. I never liked buses much. Half the time they get stuck in traffic so badly, I make better time on foot. Or maybe that's just Shanghai's problem.


----------



## Tintin27 (Feb 3, 2005)

TVs inside the buses!! wow! IS this similar like TV mobile which is used in S'pore?


----------



## GO_Rider (Apr 26, 2006)

Tintin27 said:


> TVs inside the buses!! wow! IS this similar like TV mobile which is used in S'pore?


From my experience, it's better to not have anything inside the buses. They are mostly obnoxious flashy advertisements that prevent you from napping.. :down:


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hangzhou metro









Construction began in march 2006 and the first line will be opened in late 2011. The first line will connect Xiaoshan Xiang Lake, cross below the Qiantang river all the way to Xiasha and Linpin










On the long term eight lines and 278 kilometres will be built









Official website: http://hzmetro.com/


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow metros are popping up everywhere across China.


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Elevated part, near Linpin

Rendering:









Construction photos from 2009


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Is there some reason why it's elevated so high? Seems like it's twice as high as it needs to be in the last two pictures.


----------



## Blue raven (Jan 15, 2010)

Seems similar to Shanghai's line 1, it also connects the 2 stations.


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Long term plans have been updated. Around 450 kilometres and 10 lines will be built now.

You can see the expected lenght of each line on the map:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Another Chinese city bidding for the '400km+ of subways club'. Around 15 Chinese cities are planning metro systems above that span now.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

how long is the first line?
how much is underground and how much is above ground?
does it connect to railway stations and/or airport?


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> how long is the first line?
> how much is underground and how much is above ground?
> does it connect to railway stations and/or airport?


Total lenght 47.97 kilometres, 41.4 underground, and the rest above ground or elevated.

About the third question, maybe someone from Hangzhou could help.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

first train for Hangzhou subway


----------



## The Chemist (Feb 19, 2003)

Woonsocket54 said:


> how long is the first line?
> how much is underground and how much is above ground?
> does it connect to railway stations and/or airport?


Based on the maps posted previously, it appears the currently UC part of line 1 will connect to both the main railway station and the east railway station. The long term plan also shows a connection to the airport on a further extension of line 1 as well as on lines 6 and 7.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Anyone has a map of Hangzhou metro in latin characters? I can't find one...


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

And then, even in 2006 the rolling stock on the whole was much more modern that in Shanghai.

If everything is ok, tomorrow I'm leaving for China, and I will live right in Hangzhou for 2 weeks.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Woonsocket54 said:


> sorry for the bluriness; I was working with low-tech equipment.
> 
> There are beautiful cars and beautiful trolleybuses in China, despite the message this photo seems to send.


I was just making fun of that Porsche Panamera, I would have said the same if the picture was taken at Monte Carlo. Hangzhou has surprising number of supercars there, mostly newer model too.


----------



## The Chemist (Feb 19, 2003)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> And then, even in 2006 the rolling stock on the whole was much more modern that in Shanghai.


Yeah, Shanghai buses are rather outdated. And for some reason, no articulated buses in Shanghai either, even though a LOT of routes here could really use them.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, having spent two weeks in Hangzhou I can say busses became even more modern, lots of low-floor ones that I didn't see at all in 2006.

Taxis are also new - Hyundai Sonata and Brilliance mostly. In Shanghai thay are still Volkswagen Santana.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

By the way, in Hangzhou now traffic is very congested. Lots of jams on main streets and avenues. It is all due to an intensive metro construction. Mny avenues are just closed for traffic and they are digging right in the middle. Metro is scheduled to be opened by the end of 2012.


----------



## djidma11 (Mar 11, 2012)

What are the plans for 2020?I read that's network's length will be 375.6km,it's official?


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ New updates for Hangzhou metro please.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

everywhere said:


> ^^ New updates for Hangzhou metro please.


Be patient. The metro will open in October.
http://www.hicenter.cn/news_detail.asp?id=1658


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the updates. :cheers:


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Do you have any map of the metro line that shall open in October 2012, and where the high speed railway stations are?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

HSR stations have symbols, there is one in the center and two to the upper right.

The red Line 1 is opening in October 2012.


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ What line it connects? 

BTW, from the lines in the metro system, which one connects to the airport?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

everywhere said:


> BTW, from the lines in the metro system, which one connects to the airport?


It's on the map. It's line 7. Look at the map. It's orange.


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Woonsocket54 said:


> It's on the map. It's line 7. Look at the map. It's orange.


I've seen it. Thanks


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

metro signage is up









Source: http://group.zj.sina.com.cn/209797/thread-31896.html

More photos (source: http://hz.bbs.house.sina.com.cn/thread-11669842-1.html)


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Logo can be a bit generic, but I do love the way the letters H and M are fused to form the metro's logo.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

everywhere said:


> ^^ Logo can be a bit generic, but I do love the way the letters H and M are fused to form the metro's logo.


Check the Harbin metro logo, it's nice.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

As I can guess, the rolling stock is Alstom Metropolis, like that in Shanghai, lines 1, 2 and 10 and like in all lines in Nanjing. 

One pics taken with the cellphone by me. The construction plot is not very far from the Canal and Hangzhou towers shopping city, some 300 m away.


«20120729_115303» на Яндекс.Фотках

29. 07. 2012.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> As I can guess, the rolling stock is Alstom Metropolis, like that in Shanghai, lines 1, 2 and 10 and like in all lines in Nanjing.


Actually judgeing from the first page of this thread, they are B-size trains with a quite distinctive look to them, as its not a copy/paste model from another city. That being said they do look cheaply made. >(


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

> As I can guess, the rolling stock is Alstom Metropolis


I thought all new rolling stock on China's metros are licensed produced in China under a Chinese name. Is that true?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

http://bbs.fengniao.com/forum/2773598.html


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ couldn't see the pics from Fengniao, they don't allow external links.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ They do after you've had their cookie.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

^^

Great system! This looks like one of the more modern and fresh metros in China in terms of design.

Are there any more lines under construction?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

11.18 start of a 4-day free trial 
































































sina.com


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

How long is this line currently (in kilometers)?


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

^^


> Length: 47.97 km (41.36 km underground, 6.14 elevated)


Is it true?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

yes. the furthest distance passenger can take is around 40km, cost RMB8 ($1.27).

here's the fare chart.










xinhuanet


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Are there any more lines under construction?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Are there any more lines under construction?


Phase 1 of Line 2 opening next year


----------



## ode of bund (Dec 19, 2005)

No comment

http://club.metrofans.sh.cn/thread-237674-1-1.html


----------



## Rebe (Sep 27, 2012)

And a new line will not be joined to the ferst one until 2116


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hangzhou's first metro line to start operation*



















_Images source : http://www.hzmetro.com/ _

HANGZHOU, Nov. 23 (Xinhua) -- The first metro line in east China's scenic city of Hangzhou will be put into service on Saturday, after more than five years of construction.

The opening of the 48-km-long Metro Line One was delayed after a tunnel collapse one year after construction began in 2007, which caused 21 deaths and left 24 people injured.

Shao Jianming, chairman of the Hangzhou Metro Group behind the project, said on Friday that the 24-billion-yuan (3.85 billion U.S. dollars) line boasts complex technology, as it runs underneath the West Lake, the Qiantang River, the Grand Canal and several railways.

"The construction team had to overcome a lot of difficulties, because of complicated underwater geological conditions such as pebble beds and methane gas," he said.

Incorporating 31 stations, the line will accommodate 48 trains running to ensure a departure every 10 minutes from 6:30 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. daily. Ticket fares are set to vary from 2 to 8 yuan depending on the distance passengers are traveling.

It will be jointly operated by the Hangzhou Metro Group and the Hong Kong-based MTR, according to a deal signed in July on a 51-49 joint venture to manage the line for 25 years.

The public have been enthusiastic about the opening, which is widely anticipated to ease the city's traffic woes. About 220,000 people, many of them journalists, rode on the trains during test rides organized from Sunday to Wednesday.

Shao said Hangzhou plans to have a metro network eventually boasting 10 lines and comprising 40 percent of the city's public transport.


----------



## John66 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Hangzhou opens first metro line to ease traffic*

THE first metro line in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, officially opened today in a bid to help ease traffic congestion.

The 48-km-long Metro Line One has 31 stations and 48 trains with a departure every 10 minutes from 6:30 am to 8:30 pm each day.

Zhejiang Governor Xia Baolong inaugurated the line, which is designed with a daily passenger capacity of 287,000.

Shao Jianming, chairman of the Hangzhou Metro Group which is behind the project, said that the 24-billion-yuan (US$3.85 billion) line is expected to ease traffic woes in the city, which has a population of more than 8.7 million.

"Hangzhou's metro network, upon its full completion in 2050, will comprise 40 percent of the city's public transport," he said.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=517487&type=National

Hangzhou will build 10 metro lines by 2020 with a combined length of 375 km and by 2050, it will have a total of 13 lines.

Shao said the Metro Line One, which took five years to construct, boasts complex technology as it runs underneath the West Lake, the Qiantang River, the Grand Canal and several railways.

The line will be jointly operated by the Hangzhou Metro Group and the Hong Kong-based MTR, according to a deal signed in July on a 51-49 joint venture to manage the line for 25 years.

Huang Kunming, secretary of the Hangzhou Municipal Committee of the Communist Party of China, called today's launch "just a beginning" of Hangzhou's metro line construction boom.

Tickets, which are due to go on sale at 2:30 pm, are set to vary from 2 to 8 yuan.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

> ...trains with a departure every 10 minutes from 6:30 am to 8:30 pm each day...


That's really weird. Why the metro closes so early? To spend so much money for a line that operates only during the day and early evening.

It amazed me the same about Beijing metro, when i was there, last train was around 22.00. That's pretty soon for a huge city.
And i can't say chinese people go to bed that early, coz there were plenty of them in the streets even at night.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Hangzhou subway is officially opened
































































-sina.com


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Which part of the line is elevated?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ There are 3 elevated stations (6.14km), Qiaosi South, Qiaosi and Wengmei stations, as circled in below map.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ In the one photo above showing the elevated section, there is a sharp turn that appears to be inconsistent with the elevated stations circled on the map, since that is mostly a straight stretch.


----------



## Rebe (Sep 27, 2012)

In Urbanrail map there is such a curved track section


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, yeah, now my home is not far from metro.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Rebe said:


> And a new line will not be joined to the ferst one until *2116*


That's gonna be quite the wait.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ lol :lol:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Guide dog and the blind on Hangzhou Subway










by @丑鱼尼莫


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

big-dog said:


>


On this map, railways are shown but they are inconspicuous gray. There is also no indication whether they are high speed railways or slow speed railways, nor whether they exist or are under construction.

Where, on the map, are stations of high speed railways Hangzhou-Shanghai and Hangzhou-Nanjing-Beijing?


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

congratulations...hangzhou....


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Highcliff said:


> congratulations...hangzhou....


+1!:banana:


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Are the trains the same comparable size as Shanghais line 2 trains?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Are the trains the same comparable size as Shanghais line 2 trains?


no, they are B size trains so they are 2.8m wide and ~19 meters long. In shanghai metro line 2 they use A size trains which are 3m wide and ~22 meters long.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

big-dog said:


> Guide dog and the blind on Hangzhou Subway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was this in the news? If so: why?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

I found this on weibo, a social network website.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Chinese use their umbrellas just about everywhere - now in subway too :lol: .


时间：2012-11-30 18:19:34 作者：义商网 来源 yw0579114.com











Something is really fishy with Hangzhou Metro.



"Cracks appear in tube in Hangzhou's subway line"
By Zha Minjie | 2012-5-17 | shanghaidaily.com




> CRACKS have appeared in a subway tunnel under construction in Hangzhou but will cause neither safety problems nor delays, according to the subway's builders.
> 
> The builders said they would conduct repair work soon to solidify the structure of Hangzhou's Line 1, which had the nation's worst subway-related construction accident more than three years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

What a disaster hno:


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

I thought the ground water leak is at a different area from the picture, which actually shows a cracked fire system piping. I do think that there needs to be serious inquiries about this particular metro system, it took over five years to build and is already having major issues days after opening.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope they get their problems fixed, I don't want to see a major disaster from people taking the new metro.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Wait a minute. The cracks appeared during construction and note the article is from May. Do we have any information about problems since opening?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

There are a lot of reports in Chinese but limited news in English.

http://shanghaiist.com/2012/11/30/water_seepage_in_hangzhou_metro_soa.php


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hmmwv said:


> There are a lot of reports in Chinese but limited news in English.
> 
> http://shanghaiist.com/2012/11/30/water_seepage_in_hangzhou_metro_soa.php


So there is water leaking into an underground passage. Suddenly that means the whole system is unsafe? I do recall New York subway stations that leaked and it rained inside when it rained outside. Perhaps they will experience a cave in soon?

If the river breached the passage, it would flood the entire concourse easily, and not descend from the ceiling in such a controlled manner. The deluge would be huge. Hong Kong media has reported water seepage at 1 station on the new Line 1 (should be the one in the article you posted). The metro company suspects due to the proximity to nearby rivers, the water table is higher than normal and hence there is seepage.

http://orientaldaily.on.cc/cnt/china_world/20121201/00178_008.html

I'm interested to know what other problems they have reported. So far I haven't picked up anything beyond that 1 station.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> I'm interested to know what other problems they have reported. So far I haven't picked up anything beyond that 1 station.



So far leaks have occurred at four different stations: Chengzhan (railway station), Xianghu, Wulin Square, and Anding Rd.

http://news.163.com/12/1203/07/8HPKR6GS00011229.html


----------



## Asia4Asia (Nov 29, 2012)

However, less than a week after the joyful opening ceremony, the Subway Line 1's Chengzhan and Xianghu stations experienced continuous water leaks. Although the subway's operator explained the causes of water leaks in order to restore public confidence in its safety, it was the explanation that exposed a few problems concerning the subway's safety. First, they "forgot" installing special drainage pipelines in Chengzhan Station where the soil has high water content. Second, there were serious quality problems with the expansion joints of the water pipes in Xianghu Station, which led to water leaks.


http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/102774/8045226.html

Anyway these problems can find a solution


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

So apparently Hangzhou Metro Line 4 will open tommorrow.










Source


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Yes, indeed - right on time:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/asia/single-view/view/hangzhou-opens-third-metro-line.html
> 
> *Hangzhou opens third metro line*
> 03 Feb 2015
> ...


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice. Qiantang CBD has got a good rapid transit service now.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Update pictures please
new Line 4


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I want line 4 photos too!

Meanwhile, I've read they have started building several new lines and extensions: Lines 5 and 6 and the second phase of line 2. Is this correct? It's hard to know when a line starts construction...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

photos of all stations are available on Wikipedia:

http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/杭州地铁4号线


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Trains on line 4 are right the same as those on line 2.


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

Is it me, or is Hangzhou metro map starting to look like early Shanghai's? I can see the Shanghai Line 1, 2 and 3 lookalike here.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hangzhou Metro*



_Night City Dream_ said:


> Please rename the thread " Hangzhou | Public transport" or do I have to start another thread dedicated to other types of public transport in this city?
> 
> Bit by bit I'm processing and uploading my pics from my recent trip to China, and now I'd like to show you Hangzhou electric buses that the city has definitely recently bought. Last summer I didn't see them at all. The number of them must be quite important as this time I've seen loads of them in the streets, let's say every 10th bus was of this type.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

metro-world said:


> this is Hangzhou Metro thread and not all modes! it makes it not overview to have also Bus-types in - so please open a new thread


I had to say, that the thread is already renamed. So it's fine about publishing metro and buses information and photos Thanks for moderators for renaming the thread


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Missed already - Xintang station on line 4 was opened on 28th June. Photos from Wikipedia:
https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/新塘站_(杭州地铁)


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, how we did miss this? I knew Xintang was left unopened when the 'string'* section of line 4 was put into operation right in time for the Chinese New Year. Anyway, better late than never. I'm still awaiting the opening of the line 1 extension, which according to Chinese _Weijibaike_ (Wikipedia) will take place on '11 yue 30 ri' (30 November).

* Forming a bow with line 1.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

How long is now the system?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> How long is now the system?


75.9km, 50 stations


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks. Haven't ridden there since January.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette, Line 1 opened early:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/hangzhou-extends-metro-line-1.html
> 
> *Hangzhou extends metro Line 1*
> 27 Nov 2015
> ...


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Holy cow, how I did miss that? Anyway, after this there won't be any new openings in Hangzhou in 2016. The extensions to lines 2 and 4 are currently targeted for 2017.


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Waiting bench with Chinese painting*

*photoed by @杭州地铁官方(Hangzhou metro official)*

Creating traditional atmosphere in platforms.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

nice


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what about I've been telling since the opening of the first stage of the metro...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Qianjiang Century City station on Line 2 is expected to be opened tomorrow:
http://ori.hangzhou.com.cn/ornews/content/2016-04/27/content_6152281.htm


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^More photos from new station:
http://photo.zjol.com.cn/system/2016/04/27/021128139.shtml#p=1


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

At last, I see a map which includes lines 11, 12 and 13 (and 14, but that is 'painted' over the map), as well as the suburban lines (shown in red). Two of them, the Lin'an line (the red line running from the end of line 5) and the Fuyang line (running from the end of line 6) are already U/C according to Chinese Wikipedia, Baike Baidu doesn't show anything about those.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

do any of the S lines link to neighboring cities?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ins-further-chinese-rolling-stock-orders.html
> 
> *NPRT wins further Chinese rolling stock orders*
> 23 Jun 2016
> ...


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

More subway construction deaths in Hangzhou ...

Published on Jul 9, 2016


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

A new round of planning has been approved by the National Development and Reform Commission, and can now proceed to full planning and construction. By 2022 the following lines will be built (I don't number them as they are pretty obvious :colgate:
*3rd phase of line 1*, Xiasha Jiangbin to Xiaoshan airport. Note that it will lose its branch to line 9, below.
*3rd phase of line 2*, Liangzhu to Dufu Cun.
*1st phase of line 3*, Xingqiao Lu to Wenyi Xilu and Baijiayuan Lu.
*2nd phase of line 4*, Pengbu to Chihua Jie.
*2nd phase of line 5*, Lvting (or Lyuting) Lu to Zhongyang Gongyuan (Central Park, not so central at the Western part of the city :nuts.
*2nd phase of line 6*, Fengbei to Jichang Lu.
*Line 7*, Hefang Jie to Xiaoshan airport Qingliu Lu ?).
*1st phase of line 8*, Wenhai Nanlu to Jiangdong.
*1st phase of line 9*, Sijiqing to Changda Lu. The Keyun Zhan-Lingqiu section is already built and operating as the line 1 branch.
*1st phase of line 10*, Zhe[jiang] Da[xue] to Xinxiang Lu.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Any chance that the Hangzhou Metro will eventually connect to any of its neigbors Metros?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

kunming tiger said:


> Any chance that the Hangzhou Metro will eventually connect to any of its neigbors Metros?


Zero chance.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

saiho said:


> Zero chance.


Actually I lied turns out neighboring Shaoxing City is seriously planning a subway system. However, the way the timelines seem to work out the first line might just be an extension of the Hangzhou-Shaoxing intercity railway which is just an extension of Hangzhou Metro's Line 5. Which means it comes down to the same question as the Foshan Metro. Is it really another neighboring metro if it was never separate to begin with?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Better question is will Shaoxing have more than one line?

It is fair ro assume that more smaller cities near larger ones will apply for funds for metro systems , Zhong Shan and Zhu Hai spring to mind.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

kunming tiger said:


> Better question is will Shaoxing have more than one line?
> 
> It is fair ro assume that more smaller cities near larger ones will apply for funds for metro systems , Zhong Shan and Zhu Hai spring to mind.


2 Lines are being seriously planned right now.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Railway Gazette:


That's not definitely for HZ metro, I mean the train in the photo. These are A-size trains that run in Shanghai (line 1, 2 and 10) and in Nanjing. Hangzhou line 2 is built for B-size trains.

Dimlys1994 would you please leave the text from Railway Gazette as it is? I'd like to borrow it to our Russian section but when I quote you I get only your words and none of the text of the article itself. So I can't copy the text from the RG


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Dimlys1994 would you please leave the text from Railway Gazette as it is? I'd like to borrow it to our Russian section but when I quote you I get only your words and none of the text of the article itself. So I can't copy the text from the RG


Yes, of course


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Line 5 is scheduled to open in late 2019.

Construction has started at Yile Road station:










http://www.hzmetro.com/news_9_show.aspx?ID=6810#midc

and Houchao Road station:










http://www.hzmetro.com/news_9_show.aspx?ID=6801#midc


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Bus in Hangzhou










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:1-9743_at_Xiaocheqiao_(20170202102801).jpg










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:1-7440_and_1-9929_at_Lingyin_(20170201151904).jpg










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:1-7474_at_Jiulisong_(20170201114447).jpg










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:8-7367_at_Hongchunqiao_(20170201112729).jpg


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Trolleybus in Hangzhou










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:6-5859_at_Yan'an_Rd,_Qingchun_Rd_(20170131204733).jpg


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Too much bashing Chengdu and Dalian has made me to overlook other cities. The northwest section of line 2 is now under testing and will open by the end of June (if ever). It extends the line from Qianjiang Lu to Fengtan Lu, intersecting line 1 at Fengqi Lu. I find weird when a line other than line 1 doesn't intersect any other line with a lower number, same happens with Guangzhou line 4 (although it used to intersect line 2 until 2010, while Hangzhou line 2 has never intersected line 1 until now).


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

CNGL said:


> Too much bashing Chengdu and Dalian has made me to overlook other cities. The northwest section of line 2 is now under testing and will open by the end of June (if ever). It extends the line from Qianjiang Lu to Fengtan Lu, intersecting line 1 at Fengqi Lu. I find weird when a line other than line 1 doesn't intersect any other line with a lower number, same happens with Guangzhou line 4 (although it used to intersect line 2 until 2010, while Hangzhou line 2 has never intersected line 1 until now).


Bashing Chengdu and Dalian? Have I missed something?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

On May 1 Hangzhou Metro broke a ridership record with 2.2307 million trips. Line 1 alone carried 1.270900 million passengers.



 

 

Source


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Hanglin Line Train posted by Zgzd111


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 5 by 杭州网巴士之家


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 5 opening Day from 杭州地铁2028


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

It appears June is the new December xD. Only the section from Liangmu Lu to Shanxian has opened on June 24, with 12 stations along the 17.8 km route. Even though only part of the line has entered operation, at least that section has all stops avalaible from day one, unlike many lines that have opened lately. Line 5 is expected to become a cross-city line, even linking to neighboring Shaoxing's metro.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

CNGL said:


> It appears June is the new December xD.


Yep. Lanzhou opened new line several days ago. Hangzhou opened yesterday. Shijiazhuang opens a line today, and Urumqi will open whole route of line 1 by the end of June. :banana: :cheers: 

And Ningbo subway line 3 will open on June 30.


----------



## dbhaskar (Sep 11, 2015)

*Construction continues on Hangzhou metro line 7*

Source: Xinhua | Jul 24 2019










Zhu Rongjun of Xi'an Railway Engineering Co., Ltd of China Railway Seventh Group works at the construction site of Hangzhou metro line 7 in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, July 23, 2019. Constructors continue their work in hot summer to ensure the smooth progress of the project. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)










A laborer of Xi'an Railway Engineering Co., Ltd of China Railway Seventh Group works at the construction site of Hangzhou metro line 7 in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, July 23, 2019. Constructors continue their work in hot summer to ensure the smooth progress of the project. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)










Worker Sun Kang of Xi'an Railway Engineering Co., Ltd of China Railway Seventh Group drinks water during the break at the construction site of Hangzhou metro line 7 in Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, July 23, 2019. Constructors continue their work in hot summer to ensure the smooth progress of the project. (Xinhua/Huang Zongzhi)


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Luting Road Station by 杭州巴士资讯


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

It appears out of three possible transcriptions they will use the V one, which is my preferred as otherwise the letter V would be unused (_Lvting_, as opposed to _Lüting_ or _Lyuting_). Zhengzhou uses the YU one (_Lyucheng_, spelt _Lvcheng_ by me), and Dalian the Ü one (_Lüshun_, spelt _Lvshun_ by me).

No lines are expected to open in the year end wave. Line 16 (a.k.a. Lin'an line) will open sometime in 2020 (perhaps waiting for line 5 to hook up with it).


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The upcoming Line 16 of the Hangzhou Metro

*Babaili station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:20191214八百里站站房.jpg

*Nanfeng Station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:20191214南峰站站房.jpg

*Qingshanhu Science & Technology City Station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:20191214青山湖科技城站站房.jpg


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

saiho said:


> On May 1 Hangzhou Metro broke a ridership record with 2.2307 million trips. Line 1 alone carried 1.270900 million passengers.


This record was broken on 2019.12.31 - 2.498 million trips.

http://www.zcmetro.com/html/2020/gdxw_0102/18667.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction of Jingjiang Station (Line 7/Airport Express).









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:202001_Metro_Jingjiang_Station_under_Construction.jpg


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 5 posted by 铁道边边大院


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Woonsocket54 said:


> The upcoming Line 16 of the Hangzhou Metro


Any details when the line 16 will be opened?

Thank you!

Ghostpoet


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Now 

And the first opening of the Year of the Rat (not in 2020, Shijiazhuang already extended one line before Chinese New Year) in Mainland China (again, there was a new line in Taibei, Taiwan at the end of January and a line extension in Hong Kong in February) is... a really large one. Hangzhou has opened 72.5 km of new lines in one go, extending line 5 in both directions and also opening line 16 (a.k.a. Lin'an line). Ashis Mitra will go crazy with this numbering jump from 5 to 16, especially since lines 11 to 15 are still in a very preliminary status. Line 5 is now the longest line at 56 km, as it runs from Jinxing to Guniangqiao (where it will connect to Shaoxing). And as always several stations have missed the opening date: Baoshanqiao and Huoche Nanzhan (i.e. the South railway station), as well as an one-station extension from Jinxing to Laoyuhang. Line 16 runs 35 km from Lvting Lu (the -for now- penultimate station on line 5) to the suburban district of Lin'an, and something rare these days all stations are operational from day one. Hangzhou metro is now over 200 km long, and will be just short of 300 km at the end of the year.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 6 Jianghan Road Station Construction by zwcupl


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I've noticed line 5 now intersects both line 1 and line 2 three times each. Line 5 has interchanges to line 1 at Datieguan, Chengzhan and Binkang Lu, and to line 2 at Sanba (the only interchange line 5 had when it originally opened), Jianguo Beilu and Renmin Guangchang (not to be confused with the better known one a.k.a. People's Square in Shanghai).

I also noticed the farther terminus of line 16 is at 九州街. As its name contains a Japanese island it makes me want to read it as Japanese (_Kyushu-gai_) instead of Chinese as intended (Jiuzhou Jie).


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Trolleybuses, BRTs and microbuses of Hangzhou by 杭州巴士资讯


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 16 by 4LCA-2138


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 16 by 雅音宫羽汐酱-MasaneMiyaPA


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Passenger information displays imbedded in the PSDs of Line 5

杭州地铁2028


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 16 and Line 5 by 钱塘交通


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 16 杭州巴士资讯


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

通行线Toursline
Line 7 Type A Trains


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 3 Construction 杭州地铁2028


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 3 by kevinyan98


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

杭州地铁2028 Hanghai Line


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

We missed that on June 30 an infill station on line 5, Huoche Nanzhan, was opened. This was done in preparation for the reopening of Hangzhounan (Hangzhou South) railway station the following day, which had been closed 7 years for renovation. In addition the Shaoxing commuter line has been extended to Hangzhounan, although none of the services continue to Ningbo like others do.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Jianye Road Station by grbic


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

温兰旅客


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

宁东萝卜 Line 6 Trains


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 6 Changhe Station construction by holy01


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

How many stations, lines and kilometers are there currently?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Airport Line Bridge over the Qiantang River posted by hzccaa


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Hangzhou – Shaoxing line trains unveiled


CHINA: The first of 18 trainsets for the Hangzhou - Shaoxing inter-urban link has been unveiled by the CRRC Puzhen. The six-car Type B2 trainsets have four powered and two unpowered cars, and will operate at up to 100 km/h. The line with ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 1 Phase III progress by 杭州地铁2028


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 6 Testing by 杭州地铁2028


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Trolleybuses by MARY_Renao


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Olympic Sports Center Station getting ready to open. By 杭州巴士资讯


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Two new lines and an extension are opening on December 30. Line 1 is being extended from Xiasha Jiangbin to Xiaoshan Jichang (airport), adding 11.2 km and 5 stations. This is the maximum extent the line will have, as it is set to lose the branch in 2021 when it gets extended in both directions and renumbered line 9. Line 6 has absorbed the Fuyang line as a branch, and as result it runs from Qianjiang Shijicheng (one station at this end missing the opening day) to Shuangpu, with the Fuyang branch extending from Meiyuan Xiangshan to Guihua Xilu in Fuyang (Southwest of Hangzhou), totalling 50.2 km and 29 stations. The surprise is line 7, which wasn't expected to open until some time in 2021. However not all of it is opening, the section on the left side of the Qian River isn't ready yet, so it will run from Aoti Zhongxin to Jiangdong Erlu, with 39.2 km and 19 stations and also serving the Xiaoshan Airport. Another big jump for Hangzhou metro, growing past the 300 km mark only 8 months after getting past the 200 km one. It will end the year at 307 km.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Hanghai Line by 杭州巴士资讯


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Hanghai Line by 杭州巴士资讯


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Hanghai Line posted by 都市快报


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

saiho said:


> Hanghai Line by 杭州巴士资讯


Reminds me a bit of Dubai metro station design.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Hangzhou Long-term Rail Transit Lines Announced in 2025

In the long term, 11 rail lines will be formed in 2025, with a total scale of about 488.6km, with 245 stations and 51 transfer stations.






杭州远期2025年地铁线路表公布！这些线路有变化！地铁四期也要来_km


  5号线后通段分为西段和东段两段，其中西段从绿汀路站至良睦路站，东段从善贤站至姑娘桥站，全长约34km，全部采用地下线敷设方式，共设26座车站，换乘站11座，连接了9条轨道交通线路（1号线、2号线、3…




www.sohu.com


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

The previous plans suggested 278 km of tracks.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Old map. Line 16 and the line 6 branch are still shown as Lintong and Fuyang lines respectively.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Hanghai Line testing by 杭州巴士资讯


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 3 trains being delivered 
Source


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Has somebody the ridership by line on the record day? I couldn't find it until now and would be eager to see how new lines 6 and 7 performs.
When L8 and HangHai line are supposed to open ?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

How long will the system be by the end of the year?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am happy to see hangzhou subway goes until shaoxing


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Line 8 is now open to revenue service. It is essentially a branch of line 1 for now, going from Wenhai Nanlu to Xinwan Lu with 17.2 km and 9 stations. In the future it is set to become a cross-city line. Several other lines are expected for later this year: line 9 (splitting from the line 1 branch), the second phases of lines 4 and 6, and the section of line 7 that was left unopened.

The so-called Keqiao (or Hangzhou-Shaoxing) line has also opened. However, as it is Shaoxing line 1, it belongs in another thread.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Hangzhou Metro Map 2021-6-30

Length of Metro system in operation: 323 km




















Hangzhou Metro - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, it will soon overpass NY subway!


----------



## YKC (Apr 18, 2014)

I’m astounded by Hangzhou (short anecdote, hope this is ok)

When I stayed there in 2010 as a university exchange student, not one station was yet built and metro construction was still light. We went everywhere by taxi/bus and this one time, we walked for 1.5 hours from the urban centre to our university campus. Then, I did wish there was the convenience of a metro like Shanghai. Perhaps a couple of lines would be “good enough” since Hangzhou was definitely not a huge city back then.

8 lines and 175 stations in 10 years is absolutely ridiculous. Another 150-200km in the next 2 years is crazy. I did promise myself I would return. Maybe it’s time...


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I forgot about the Hangzhou-Haining commuter rail line, also which also opened on June 28. However it has an explanation: It's not formally part of Hangzhou Metro (and Haining district isn't even part of Hangzhou proper, but instead of neighboring Jiaxing), even though it has the same fare structure.

I've seen a map in which the line 1 branch was already rebranded line 9. However it seems it is still operating as a branch of line 1 for the time being.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Hangzhou-Haining intercity railway









shown here in the upper right running perpendicular to line 9 (which apparently is still part of line 1)













































































__





杭海城铁试乘体验来啦！站内、车厢长啥样


海宁人心心念念的杭海城际铁路本月底即将开通初期运营。6月20日，记者就和咱们大潮专列的第一批试乘体验者去感受了一把。第一批爱在潮城专列一共招募了100位试乘网友，其中，包括了“父亲节”亲子体验组、“大潮拍客”组，以及热爱海宁的热心市民代表。



www.haining.gov.cn
















































































































杭州海宁一线牵！走进杭海城际铁路


今年的6月28日，全国共有5条轨道交通线路在这一天开通，且均位于长三角地区，可以说是长三角地区城轨开通的吉日。在这些线路中，通通觉得最有意思的线路，当属杭海城际铁路，今天通通就来带大家一起走进这条线路~线路小档案线路长度：约46.3公里站点数量：13座（开通12座）首末站点：余杭高铁站-浙大国际校区列车编组：4节编组B型车最高速度：120km/h首末班车时间：06:30 – 22:30行车间隔：10分钟 杭海城际铁路全称为杭州至海宁城际铁路，是一条连接杭州临平和嘉兴




www.bilibili.com




































__





杭海城际铁路开通-慈溪新闻网


　　6月28日，杭海城际铁路正式开通试运营，沿线居民纷纷试乘感受城际铁路带来的便利。 　　杭州至海宁城际铁路起于临平余杭高铁站，终于嘉兴海宁市浙大国际校区站，线路全长46.38公里，设站12座，杭海城际铁路可以“无缝换乘”杭州地铁1号线，车辆采用4辆编组的B型车，最高运行速度120公里/小时。



cxnews.cnnb.com.cn




































__





厉害了！杭州、海宁、绍兴三地联手“上新”！你今天在现场吗？


厉害了！杭州、海宁、绍兴三地联手“上新”！你今天在现场吗？,高铁站,绍兴,轨道交通,地铁,杭州




www.163.com













































__





【 杭海城际铁路即将通车！130秒回看城铁建设速度 】 - 周边县市 - 余姚新闻网 - 余姚综合性门户网站






yynews.cnnb.com.cn





















File:202106 Train Arriving at Chang'an Station , Hanghai Intercity Rail.jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org























File:202106 Train 2 Arriving at Chang'an Station, Hanghai Intercity Rail.jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Slight shame that out of every 5 rows of seats only 2 have a window view.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Shaoxing subway is already conected to Hangzhou subway 




__





UrbanRail.Net > Asia > China > Shaoxing Metro






urbanrail.net


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

I had noted the expansion of the network, beyond comprehension. It will make the top ten an almost all Chinese dominated list.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Wuhan, Shenzhen, Hangzhou, Nanjing and Chongqing should all pass Moscow this year. Chinese cities will make top9 by the end of this year. Moscow will keep #10 for a while though.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

General Huo said:


> Wuhan, Shenzhen, Hangzhou, Nanjing and Chongqing should all pass Moscow this year. Chinese cities will make top9 by the end of this year. Moscow will keep #10 for a while though.


Guangzhou?


----------



## JHPart (Jun 23, 2015)

And New York? They don't have also a big network?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

JHPart said:


> And New York? They don't have also a big network?


New York is far behind. And London. This is history.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Guangzhou?


Guangzhou is way over Moscow. It's in solid number 3 now.


----------



## JHPart (Jun 23, 2015)

For some systems, it is not so easy to determine if it is a subway line or not. In some cities also suburban and commuter trains are a kind of subway, for exemple the London Overground and the S-Bahn in Berlin and Hamburg.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

JHPart said:


> For some systems, it is not so easy to determine if it is a subway line or not. In some cities also suburban and commuter trains are a kind of subway, for exemple the London Overground and the S-Bahn in Berlin and Hamburg.


I guess @vartal could elaborate.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Now I see another two extensions have opened on April 1. Line 7 from Shimin Zhongxin to Wushan Guangchang, adding 3 stations and 6 km (Moyetang missed the deadline), and line 9 from Keyun Zhongxin to Guanyingtang, adding 8 stations and 12 km (Liubao and Wubao missed the deadline) and finally ceasing to be a _de facto_ branch of line 1 (it used to be fully part of line 1 from the very first day of operation of the metro until July last year).


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

JHPart said:


> For some systems, it is not so easy to determine if it is a subway line or not. In some cities also suburban and commuter trains are a kind of subway, for exemple the London Overground and the S-Bahn in Berlin and Hamburg.


The definition of urban rail is fairly precise it is an stand alone , passenger only transportation system with exclusive right of way. Using that definition the number of systems that qualify are not so many. With the exception of Beijing all the other systems on the Mainland are new. It shows as well, comparative systems outside of Asia are older, slower, carry less people and are more uncomfortable esp their stations.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I can't imagine the chinese subways were much smaller 10 years ago


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Zaz965 said:


> I can't imagine the chinese subways were much smaller 10 years ago


Hangzhou metro didn’t exist 10years ago.  only in 2012, in autumn there opened the first part of it with 31 stations totaling 48 km.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Build, Build and Build is my advice to the Chinese.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I know China pretty well an Hangzhou in particular. I even have a house nearby and a flat in the downtown.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I know China pretty well an Hangzhou in particular. I even have a house nearby and a flat in the downtown.


I presume hangzhou is cozier than shanghai. shanghai is too crowded


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Zaz965 said:


> I presume hangzhou is cozier than shanghai. shanghai is too crowded


Well I wouldn't say so. In Hangzhou traffic jams are heavier.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Well I wouldn't say so. In Hangzhou traffic jams are heavier.


I am surprised to see this fact, at least, the subway network is huge


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@CNGL, @saiho, @gao7, @little universe, chaowang - west wenyi, line 3 has been opened


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I noticed that was going to open. It's not just Chaowang Lu to Wenyi Xilu, it also includes a branch from Xixi Shidi Nan to Shima, which is expected to become part of line 14 in the future (much like how the line 1 branch broke away to form line 9). Two stations have missed the opening day, Wulinmen -thereby preventing any connection to line 2- and Chuangming Lu.

And speaking of stations that missed the opening day, Moyetang on line 7 didn't miss by that much, having opened on April 22, thus only three weeks after that section did so.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Xueyuan Lu on line 10 is now open, effectively extending that line by 1 km and linking it to line 2. It was previously announced to open when line 3 was extended, but was somehow delayed.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

CNGL said:


> Xueyuan Lu on line 10 is now open, effectively extending that line by 1 km and linking it to line 2. It was previously announced to open when line 3 was extended, but was somehow delayed.


indeed, but a new extension is being built to connect to line 3. when are they going to open?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Some other infill station openings I missed: Baoshanqiao on line 5 on April 1 (How I missed this is beyond me, since it opened with several extensions to other lines...), (I already mentioned Moyetang on April 22), Wulinmen on line 3 on July 20 finally providing an interchange to line 2.

In other news I'm currently on the hunt for a map of the new short term plan draft, which surely is huge. I counted no less than 15 new lines and extensions (including lines 11, 12, 13, 15 and 18; as well as extensions to lines 2, 3, 4, 5, 9 and 10), although sources disagree about the exact details. Of note is that they are planning through running between line 5 and Shaoxing line 1, thus allowing one to do over 100 km in one sitting. Now I think, I wonder if someone has already done the trip from Jiuzhou Jie at the end of line 16 to Fangquan at the end of Shaoxing line 1...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@CNGL, hangzhou concluded the subway connection to the hangzhou west railway station  


UrbanRail.Net > Asia > China > Hangzhou Metro


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I remember when this city had a lot of lines under construction. Now everything is operational, only an one station extension to line 5 is under construction, so they need to get the next short term plan approved by the NDRC as soon as possible.

The main opening is that of Hangzhouxi (West) railway station, right in time for the Asian Games (which themselves were delayed by about two weeks). It is served by the Shangqiu-Hangzhou HSL, with several other railways under construction or planned (Hangzhou-Wenzhou, Hangzhou-Huangshan, Shanghai-Zhapu-Hangzhou). Two metro lines serve it as well: The newly opened line 19 or Airport Express, running to Yongsheng Lu with 13 stations (and 3 more that have missed the opening date, as well as Tiaoxi which will be now an one station extension); and line 3, which has been extended from Wenyi Xilu to Wushanqian Cun, adding three stations (and one more that has missed the opening date) and 4.7 km. In addition line 10 has been extended from Xueyuan Lu to Huanglong Tiyu Zhongxin. The fact that the intermediate station has missed the opening date (Wensan Lu, also one of the missing stations on line 19) makes this technically an one station extension.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

*Metro Line 19, the northern extension of Line 3, and the Huanglong Sports Center Station of Line 10 are put into operation*
So far, the third phase of the Hangzhou Metro line network has been completed, with an operating mileage of 516 kilometers.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

今日头条







www.toutiao.com









今日头条







www.toutiao.com


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

*The construction plan of the fourth phase of Hangzhou Metro has been approved, and the second and third phases of many lines are coming, and the schematic diagram is released*
2022-11-14 19:12·Qianjiang Evening News
Recently, the National Development and Reform Commission officially approved the construction plan for the fourth phase of Hangzhou urban rail transit, and the fourth phase of Hangzhou Metro has finally come.

The specific projects approved in this reply include the second phase of Line 3, the third phase of Line 4, the second phase of Line 9, the second phase of Line 10, the third phase of Line 10, the first phase of Line 12, the first phase of Line 15, and the first phase of Line 18 Line 1, Line 5 Wuchang parking lot and other 9 projects, with a total length of 152.9 kilometers, a total investment of about 138.791 billion yuan, and a planning period of 2022-2027. After the project is completed, Hangzhou will form a 669-kilometer rail transit network.

See the schematic diagram for the direction of the relevant lines——









Specific construction plan:

Phase II project of Line 3. The line starts from Xingqiao Station (not included) and ends at Xingguang Street Station. It is 7.5 kilometers long and has 5 stations. The project investment is 7.391 billion yuan, all of which are laid underground, and the construction period is 4.5 years.

The third phase project of Line 4. The line is composed of the west extension section and the south extension section. The west extension section starts from Chihua Street Station (not included) and ends at Yungu Station. It is 5 kilometers long and has 4 stations; the south extension section starts from Puyan Station (not included). Inclusive), ending at Wenyan Station, 5 kilometers long, with 4 stations. The project investment is 7.766 billion yuan, all of which are laid underground, and the construction period is 4.5 years.

The second phase project of Line 9. The line starts from Long'an Station (not included) and ends at Tangxi Station. It is 10.1 kilometers long and has 7 stations. The project investment is 7.252 billion yuan, all of which are laid underground, and the construction period is 5 years.

The second phase project of Line 10. The line starts from Yisheng Road Station (not included) and ends at Renhe South Station. It is 5.8 kilometers long and has 3 stations. The project investment is 3.677 billion yuan, all of which are laid underground, and the construction period is 4 years.

The third phase project of Line 10. The line starts from Renhe South Station and ends at Renhe North Station (not included), with a length of 5 kilometers and 2 stations. The project investment is 2.447 billion yuan, all of which are laid underground, and the construction period is 4 years.

The first phase project of Line 12. The line consists of a northern section and a southern section. The northern section starts from Xiangshan Station of the Academy of Fine Arts (not included) and ends at Hangzhou West Railway Station. It is 24.3 kilometers long and has 14 stations; the southern section starts from Shuangpu Depot Station and ends at Shuangpu Pu station (not included), 1.7 kilometers long, with 1 station. The project investment is 21.082 billion yuan, all of which are laid underground, and the construction period is 5 years.

Phase I project of Line 15. The line starts at Yatai Road Station and ends at Chongxian Station. It is 40.5 kilometers long and has 30 stations. The project investment is 44.683 billion yuan, all of which are laid underground, and the construction period is 6 years.

The first phase project of Line 18. The line starts from Yiqiao Station and ends at Century Avenue Station. It is 48 kilometers long and has 19 stations. The project investment is 43.736 billion yuan, all of which are laid underground, and the construction period is 6 years.

Wuchang parking lot of Line 5. In order to meet the parking needs of the existing line 5 operating vehicles, a new Wuchang parking lot is built on the north side of the existing Wuchang vehicle base, with a project investment of 757 million yuan. (Source: Released by Hangzhou Development and Reform Commission)


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

An abstract of the above, these lines were approved by the NDRC:

*2nd phase of line 3*, Xingqiao to Xingguang Jie, 7.5 km, 5 stations.
*3rd phase of line 4*, Chihua Jie to Yungu and Puyan to Wenyan, 10 km, 8 stations.
*2nd phase of line 9*, Long'an to Tangxi, 10.1 km, 7 stations,
*2nd and 3rd phases of line 10*, Yisheng Lu to Renhe Nan and hence to Renhe Bei, 10.8 km, 5 stations. Likely to be built as a single project.
*1st phase of line 12*, Meiyuan Xiangshan to Huoche Xi Zhan (Hangzhou West railway station) and Shuangpu to Shuangpu Cheliangduan, 26 km, 15 station. The Shuangpu branch of line 6 will be absorbed into line 12, with the former only running to Fuyang.
*1st phase of line 15*, Yatai Lu to Chongxian, 40.5 km, 30 stations.
*1st phase of line 18*, Yiqiao to Shiji Dadao, 48 km, 19 stations. North-South express line.
Several other lines were cut off from the plan and they will need to wait. Those include lines 11 and 13, and extensions to lines 2, 5 and 10 (but at the other end from that approved). Also only part of line 12 was approved.


----------

